# Amazing Shoes



## so_siqqq (Aug 11, 2005)

Can I say these are HOTHOTHOT?







I am most def. getting them. I love Irregular Choice.

Oh and these are wicked too...teehee. But they don't have my size


----------



## Mandaryna (Aug 12, 2005)

I like the 1st pair,I would kill myself in those


----------



## Incus (Aug 14, 2005)

I dont mean to sound rude or anything, but I really dont like those.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:  Not really my kinda thang if you know what I mean  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe they're fashionable over in the corner of the world where you are?!


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Incus* 
_I dont mean to sound rude or anything, but I really dont like those.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:  Not really my kinda thang if you know what I mean  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe they're fashionable over in the corner of the world where you are?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not rude at all. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Oh, and I'm from Boston. Style here in Boston is a variety.


----------



## whosheis (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh wow, I love the first one. Goes off to check out more of their stuff*


----------



## user4 (Aug 15, 2005)

I LIKE THE FIRST ONES... SO CUTE


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 15, 2005)

I LOVE THOSE! both of them are very cute! ( im from Southern CA, and thats style is definitly in here.thats for sure)


----------



## Lisheous (Aug 18, 2005)

If it was all gold I would really like it. I'm in search of some gold ones and these are pretty.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Aug 24, 2005)

WHere did you find those shoes?!


----------



## Shawna (Aug 24, 2005)

I love both pairs.  Are they really $$?  I need some new shoes.


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MeganGMcD* 
_WHere did you find those shoes?!_

 
It's hard to find places that sell Irregular Choice. Sometimes Urban Outfitters carries certain styles by them. But you can buy them online from www.zappos.com. They have free shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I love both pairs. Are they really $$? I need some new shoes._

 
Irregular Choice shoes are pricey. Most of their shoes run from $160-$90 USD.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 27, 2005)

i really like both of them, i want the second pair the most!


----------



## Tessigrl (Sep 1, 2005)

I like the first pair, but I'm not crazy about the gold color, reminds me of something my grandma would wear.


----------



## 2_pink (Sep 10, 2005)

The 1st pair is soooo cute!! I love the detail & colors. 

I think the 2nd pair would look better with a higher heel.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 15, 2005)

I like the second pair, those are awesome!! Did you get them??


----------

